# Gold Thimble Scotch Whisky bottle



## pattykaddy (Jan 6, 2007)

can anyone give me any info on this bottle? ita a 3 sided and embossed gold thimble scotch whisky on 2 of the sides, on the 3rd sideBlach Bros, Glasgom. on the bottom 1732 and EB&CoLo.


----------



## pattykaddy (Jan 6, 2007)

-here is the picture of the bottom of the scotch bottle


----------



## capsoda (Jan 6, 2007)

I have one with the same markings on the bottom except the date is 1672 I beleave and it is a Glenlevit bottle. They are from the same company from about1890 to 1915. They are not common but by no means rare either and can bring about $30 to the right collector.


----------



## ConchDigger (Jan 6, 2007)

I really like that bottle. Did you go diving in this cold weather? It was cold today when I got in, but unfortunately it was work and not play[] (I'm a wimp and had to put on my full suit). I like to leave the barnacles on some of the bottles, but then again I don't sell mine. Do you think you'll sell that one?
 Brenda


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Brenda...

 The water temperature up here is about 35 degrees in the fresh water and 39 - 40 degrees in the salt water...[&:]
 Sure makes for a cold, hard day at work underwater in Southern Maine... How's this for barnacle growth??[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## markbuemi (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for info. pattykaddy. mark


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello Mark,

 Welcome to the A-BN.

 It wasn't "pattykaddy" that gave you any information. It was Jordan and Jim: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/three-sided-bottle/m-561919/tm.htm

 And they had to do some creative searching to do that...


----------

